# Vintage Guitar Ads



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are a few I came across


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some more tasty ones


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some more tasty ones


Any idea as to about when this pic would have been taken? 
Reason I'm asking is that I lived very close to that (Roland) address in the early '70's.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not me Dave, someone here might though


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


>


Hey! Nice try.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

greco said:


> Any idea as to about when this pic would have been taken?
> Reason I'm asking is that I lived very close to that (Roland) address in the early '70's.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Guessing, 1980-82ish? Looks like Firm era Jimmy (definitely post-Zep), has MIDI which I'm not sure when that comes into the picture.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

keto said:


> Guessing, 1980-82ish? Looks like Firm era Jimmy (definitely post-Zep), has MIDI which I'm not sure when that comes into the picture.


That's about right. I remember seeing one in Reggie's Music around then. Steve Stevens ( Billy Idol's guitarist) had one.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Hey! Nice try.


Now there is a typical family... paying all the attention to the oldest boy while nobody will teach the youngest how to hold.. that piece of plastic...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Too many to post individually - here's a wealth of early Gibson ads;

http://www.vintageguitars.org.uk/advertisements/Gibson


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Guessing, 1980-82ish? Looks like Firm era Jimmy (definitely post-Zep), has MIDI which I'm not sure when that comes into the picture.


Thanks Keto and J S Moore

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

keto said:


> Guessing, 1980-82ish? Looks like Firm era Jimmy (definitely post-Zep), has MIDI which I'm not sure when that comes into the picture.


 The G-707 came out in 1984 and was only made for a couple of years so I'd place the ad between 1984-86.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

View attachment 665


Mr. Zappa and Hagstrom


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I love these old ads,I ve seen most of them before. Actually I probably have most of them in my garage. Ive got 3-4 milk crates full of old Guitar Player mags as well as GFTPM ,GW , etc. I dig them out and look through them once and a while .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Too many to post individually - here's a wealth of early Gibson ads;
> 
> http://www.vintageguitars.org.uk/advertisements/Gibson


And if you go there--check out the links to the Fender ads, and the other companies there as well.
It's a cool site for that kind of thing.



Bubb said:


> I love these old ads,I ve seen most of them before. Actually I probably have most of them in my garage. Ive got 3-4 milk crates full of old Guitar Player mags as well as GFTPM ,GW , etc. I dig them out and look through them once and a while .


I used to have a ton of old guitar magazines--at one time I bought Guitar Player every month, and then I've bought so many of them used over the years aswell.

But at one point they were taking up so much space in my small place and I needed some cash so I sold most of them.
But I've seen most of those ads as well.
Some are classics.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

greco said:


> Any idea as to about when this pic would have been taken?
> Reason I'm asking is that I lived very close to that (Roland) address in the early '70's.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


They only made them between 84 and 86.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Xbolt... you went and bought everything ... proof that the ads work :2guns:


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep...ouch.
Mostly much later in the life of GAS...

Curiosity killed the cat but he had fun nonetheless.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

xbolt said:


> Yep...ouch.
> Mostly much later in the life of GAS...
> 
> Curiosity killed the cat but he had fun nonetheless.


...and you have acquired quite the collection - I knew that you had a lot but I didn't know you had so many 'prominent' ones.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for these. I've spent a lot of years making ads and I love to see the history of advertising, no matter the category. What I find most interesting about all these is just how unsophisticated they are. It's pretty funny how bad some of those ads are.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...and you have acquired quite the collection - I knew that you had a lot but I didn't know you had so many 'prominent' ones.


Cheers,
I know you've done some damage in your travels as well...


----------

